# Non Lucrative Residency Visa



## Rich & Wendy (May 28, 2018)

Having planned our retirement reasonably carefully for some years (many visits to Spain and decided on the town to move to, saving furiously for a property), we now find ourselves in the unfortunate position of more than likely not being able to exercise our right to move this year for obvious reasons.

I assume that the only option once the borders reopen next year will be the Non Lucrative Visa. Reading up on this tells me that the two of us would need an income of around €32,000.

My question is, does this mean earned income such as investments, or will a lump sum in the bank qualify ?


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

A lump sum in the bank will qualify. However, since the visa will be for 5 years, they will want to see 160,000 euros


----------



## Rich & Wendy (May 28, 2018)

Surely the visa is just for one year, then it has to be renewed ?
Then again after a further two years...


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

I got a five year Visa; however, that might be because I am married to a Spanish citizen.


----------



## Mila P (Aug 15, 2018)

I also received a 5 year non lucrative visa as a British passport holder. We only had to show proof of our investment total for it to be accepted. It did not have to be relocated to Spain.
The one year, followed by 2 year etc is for non E U passport holders (my wife is in that category) only having a Canadian passport.


----------



## Rich & Wendy (May 28, 2018)

That's why I'm asking the question - becuase next year we will be non EU passport holders.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rich & Wendy said:


> Surely the visa is just for one year, then it has to be renewed ?
> Then again after a further two years...


Yes, the visa is for one year, so the income needs to cover the year.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mila P said:


> I also received a 5 year non lucrative visa as a British passport holder. We only had to show proof of our investment total for it to be accepted. It did not have to be relocated to Spain.
> The one year, followed by 2 year etc is for non E U passport holders (my wife is in that category) only having a Canadian passport.


Are you sure that's what you have?

There's no such thing as a non-lucrative visa for a British passport holder at the moment. All British citizens have automatic permission to work in Spain, & that right will carry forward for those registered before the end of the transition period. 

The non-EU spouse of an EU passport holder acquires the same rights upon the issue of the visa.


----------



## Mila P (Aug 15, 2018)

I am certain,
I can only speak of our experience, my wife is currently in her first 2 year extension.
As previously mentioned, she only had to show proof of investments to cover income questions.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mila P said:


> I am certain,
> I can only speak of our experience, my wife is currently in her first 2 year extension.
> As previously mentioned, she only had to show proof of investments to cover income questions.


Yes, as a non-EU citizen there would have been different requirements, though as the spouse of an EU citizen the visa is usually five years & with the same rights as the EU citizen. Perhaps there is some reason your wife has restrictions.


But you seemed to be saying that you personally as a British passport holder have been issued a non-lucrative visa, hence my question.


----------



## Mila P (Aug 15, 2018)

not sure of other requirements for other applicants.
We initially applied at the Spanish Consulate in Toronto Canada.
Due to my dual citizenship and my wife only Canadian, separate but similar requirements were asked of us, although both under the umbrella of non-lucrative visa.
Following arrival in Spain I was issued the green card/paper and my wife issued the plastic 1 year card. That was renewed for the current 2 year visa.
She has no restrictions, other than being a non EU citizen.


----------



## Rich & Wendy (May 28, 2018)

Thanks to all - how likely or unlikely do people think that these visas will or will not be issued, and are there any possible pitfalls to the applit, assuming we have the funds etc ?


----------

